# do not trust accuweather



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

accuweather at noon to day is still not calling for any snow but NWA and locals are bumping there perdictions up to 1-3" Accweather is saying there now percep for are area, what a bunch of dum:realmad: I alway check the NWA site and it seams to be a lot more closer to there calls then any one else.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

pm me that address for those town homes i already lost it thanks


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I use www.intellicast.com very accurate and it is what the airports and pilots use.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hydro that is a good one another good one is www.skyeyeweather.com as well.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

I've only had Accuweather misguide me once last year.

I really like it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Accuweather may be right. All the weather places here and including NWA are saying that extreme southern Minnesota will have very little snow. More of an ice event for them because of the warmer temps. I guess we'll see.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

as soon as you start trusting any weather man you are asking for trouble.

I always look at everyone's predictions and compare them. Gives me way more info than trusting one of these bone-heads.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

we ran a meteorologist outa town about 6 years ago........he predicted 3 foot....we got 3/4''...word is he is returning to another local station..


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

92XT;443049 said:


> we ran a meteorologist outa town about 6 years ago........he predicted 3 foot....we got 3/4''...word is he is returning to another local station..


 How does that work? Did he get the wrong maps on his desk one morning?

How do you go about explaining that one the following day?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

cjasonbr;443039 said:


> as soon as you start trusting any weather man you are asking for trouble.
> 
> I always look at everyone's predictions and compare them. Gives me way more info than trusting one of these bone-heads.


Thats the honest truth.

NWS was putting estimates on our last snow. It was close enough for me. 4" on Saturday. Accuweather was forecasting snow couple days ahead of the NWS.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Last few years I tracked the sites. I took predictions 2 days out.

Accuweather was with in 3 inches
Weather Sentury was with in 5
NWS was (If you only took their low forecast) 15 inch high If you took their high forecast they were 28 inches high.

Yes they are all over the board on their long range. Sometimes they adjust the forecast the day of as snow starts however any of them are better than the TV/ 

We have a potential storm My call in service is calling for .25 of an inch (they were with in 1 inch last year.) tv 1-2 inches....


----------

